# Dog vest/parka



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Any recommendations for dog vests/parkas, took my girl out the other day and after a water retrieve she got cold pretty quick.

Also, for fit should I aim for snug (do they usually stretch) or take the next size up as it looks like she is between a large and an XL.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/134817-neoprene-dog-vests.html


----------

